

The Magic of CSS - afschwartz
http://adamschwartz.co/magic-of-css/?ycfast

======
swah
Nice. But when I tried the [http://adamschwartz.co/magic-of-css/potions/two-
pane-app/](http://adamschwartz.co/magic-of-css/potions/two-pane-app/), you get
a little of scrolling on the right pane. Why does that happen?

(I'm making a similar layout and had to start doing stuff in JS...)

~~~
afschwartz
I'm not seeing any scrolling of the right pane in Chrome on Mac OS. What
browser/OS? Also, a screenshot or screencast might be helpful. Thanks though!
(Feel free to report [https://github.com/adamschwartz/magic-of-
css/issues/new](https://github.com/adamschwartz/magic-of-css/issues/new) too
if you'd prefer that.)

~~~
swah
Chrome on Win7. Now at home (Chrome/OSX) I'm also not seeing it. I think I
might be on the Chrome beta channel at work.

